# Led door sill plates



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got my door sill installed.. and have to say they look great. Bought them on amazon for rather cheap so was sceptical.. but they are tough built and very bright ( at night )






. Let me know what you guys think















These are front and back.. 4 pieces. Came with wiring kit. But had mine installed by someone with more skills.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

tsblu22 said:


> Just got my door sill installed.. and have to say they look great. Bought them on amazon for rather cheap so was sceptical.. but they are tough built and very bright ( at night )
> View attachment 54641
> . Let me know what you guys think
> View attachment 54649
> ...


Wow I just received these same exact ones yesterday I'm the mail. I was discussing the installation of them on another post. Are you familiar with what they were hooked up to for power? Please explain how yours was done if possible.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Honestly I'm not sure where they hooked them up to. But mine come on when the door opens and shuts off after the doors close..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

You should ask who did it because id like to do mine and would like to know for myself.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I went to a hole in the wall tint shop.. 1 car garage in the front.. 2 in the back. Took them no more then 30 minutes. Thet Went online to a site call direct wiring I belive and got the complete electrical setup of my car.. After that I'm not sure what went down because I was in the waiting area an my car was in the back.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They look sweet!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you.. I belive it makes my car stand out just a lil bit more now.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

tsblu22 said:


> I went to a hole in the wall tint shop.. 1 car garage in the front.. 2 in the back. Took them no more then 30 minutes. Thet Went online to a site call direct wiring I belive and got the complete electrical setup of my car.. After that I'm not sure what went down because I was in the waiting area an my car was in the back..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ahh okay...gotcha. Ive always wondered what power source you hooked these up too..meaning what fuse(s) because I tried installing my LED foot well lights not too long ago, and I had them all wired up and they didn't work. I bought an add a circuit from work and plugged it into a fuse that another member on here plugged theirs in, and then I ran the rest of my wiring. That was a complete and total waste of my 3 hours. And I did it during our winter in 20 degree weather. Its still winter here btw. Im not liking it lol


----------



## MFCruze14 (Oct 13, 2013)

Those look awesome man! I installed blue LED dome lights in my 14 Cruze LS and they look great. I just might have to add those next to get some more blue in there


----------

